# Any one seen these in Canada ?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

yup...









ok, what is it?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

What did you buy it as ?

Looks like a rhodactis sp. more pictures when it's fully open would be nice ! Inchorta maybe ? I've seen them come from indo in shipments.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

mutant hairy mushroom?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It was found by Taipan in NAFB >>> purchased by Explor3r and expropriated by Me >>>>> identified on Reef Central 

H. Malu Anemone (Heteractis malu)

"....NO WHERE NEAR easy to keep. they need the best water ever, and stable conditions also the stronger light...." 

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+499+637&pcatid=637

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

sig said:


> It was found by Taipan in NAFB >>> purchased by Explor3r and expropriated by Me >>>>> identified on Reef Central
> 
> H. Malu Anemone (Heteractis malu)
> 
> ...


It was ALL Explor3r.....He spotted it, bagged it, tagged it. I was a mere observer. I was asked to identify it (couldn't). lol


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

sig said:


> It was found by Taipan in NAFB >>> purchased by Explor3r and expropriated by Me >>>>> identified on Reef Central
> 
> H. Malu Anemone (Heteractis malu)
> 
> ...


Super Cool, Sebae's are pretty common in Toronto but not sure I've seen malu, how big is it ? looks like the size of a mushroom in the pics. It will be super cool if it hits the mature 2 ft !


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

RR37 said:


> Super Cool, Sebae's are pretty common in Toronto but not sure I've seen malu, how big is it ? looks like the size of a mushroom in the pics.


I haven't seen H. Malu in the GTA...or at least one that has this type of colouration/tips. The ones usually seen at LFS are kind of 'bland'. This particular one was about the size of an old silver dollar in diameter at the LFS. Once acclimated in MrSig's display.....it puffed out to approx. 2.5" in diameter. Pretty cool colouration and tips. My initial guess was some form hairy mushroom morph or ricordia.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

will see if it will survive in my tank. 
Looks like Alex wants it back, after it was appraised on RC for ~ 13K 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sig said:


> will see if it will survive in my tank.
> Looks like Alex wants it back, after it was appraised on RC for ~ 13K


13K?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I assume he's kidding. That's expensive....even converted into Russian Rubles.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> I assume he's kidding. That's expensive....even converted into Russian Rubles.


Never assume when dealing with me 

Sold it to explor3r 3 hours ago

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Typical Russian Transaction:......

Let me get this straight: Within the span of 48 hours....this anemone was bought at an LFS by Explor3r. Sold to Sig. Sig got bored of it. Sig sold it back to Explor3r for a handsome profit.

Gentlemen....if it hasn't died yet....it likely won't. D'oh! 






(I'm well aware that 'Vaclav' is traditionally more popular as a Czech or Slovak name....but the cartoon is still funny  )


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Joe sold me 1 almost 2 years ago.

Mine is huge, and doing Very well.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds like you have a gold mine. Frag it and start counting the money.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol I had not idea there was a tread about this anemone, Im not a big fan of having anemones but it does not mean I don`t like them.
There is something special about this one, the colours are pastel and is 2.5 to 3 inches in diameter. I knew that Greg would not keep it for too long and I would have it back he is very predictable when it comes to corals or getting a new tank
Special thanks to Red (Taipan) for the great find


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Very cool find


----------

